# Your favorite sports teams!



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I support the following teams: The New York Yankees, New York Jets, New York Knicks, for College Basketball I'm a fan of Syracuse and for College Football I don't have one favorite but like to watch Notre Dame, USC, and Oklahoma.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hook em Rock Austin.

Jack...W. T. F.

You like Oklahoma? I forgive you like I forgive JR.

My two teams are the Dallas Cowboys and Texas Longhorns. I also pull for LSU and Tennessee from the SEC. I also always go for Michigan when they're not playing Texas, which is hardly ever. As for other NFL teams the only other team I like is the Chicago Bears. I respect the Baltimore Ravens and New York Jets defenses.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I support the following teams, of varying loyalty:

England cricket team, Warwickshire County Cricket Club, India cricket team, Glamorgan County Cricket Club.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Hook em Rock Austin.
> 
> Jack...W. T. F.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm a fan. I loved to watch them play when Bradford was there, and my father is a fan so when I was younger I'd just watch with him. I even hated the Longhorns for a little while when I was a kid. And since almost every team in the SEC is good I like to watch most of those teams too, though Tebow made me get sick of hearing about Florida, but I'll miss watching him play there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tebow was overexposed but he was a great player. Since I pull for Tennessee and LSU I could never root for him though, but that was tough, considering his drive and passion.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Baseball: Yankees
Football: Giants
Basketball: Nets/Lakers (Kobe is my favorite player)
College Football: Rutgers
Hockey: Devils


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Hockey: Toronto Maple Leafs
Basketball: Toronto Raptors
Baseball: Toronto Blue Jays


Basically a hometown fan.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Tebow was like the Brett Favre of NCAAF everything he did got over analyzed, I can't remember any college player getting the attention he got. And he seemed like he was most the perfect human ever and was a great player, I'm not even sure the guy is human.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*College - Kentucky

NFL- Bengals

MLB- Reds

NBA- Don't really have a solid favorite but I lean towards the Lakers.*




MrMister said:


> Tebow was overexposed but he was a great player. Since *I pull for Tennessee* and LSU I could never root for him though, but that was tough, considering his drive and passion.


*You're walkin' on the fightin' side of me...*


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Soccer/Football- Aston Villa and England
NBA- Oklahoma City Thunder


----------



## Sabu Style (Nov 1, 2009)

Soccer/Football - Central Coast Mariners/ Everton
Rugby League - Wests Tigers
Baseball - LA Dodgers
NFL - Tampa Fucking Bay Buccaneers


----------



## French_Savior (Jul 14, 2010)

Soccer : Olympique Lyonnais (france) New York Red Bulls (USA) Manchester City (England)
Baseball : Nex York Mets and the Yankees


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

football: Stoke city
cricket: Sussex
rugby: sale 
Basketball: knicks
American football: Patriots
Baseball: Yankees
Darts: Taylor, Lewis and Hamilton


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

College - University of Michigan and Central Michigan.

NFL- Tennessee Titans. 

MLB- Boston Red Sox.

NBA- Lakers and Pistons.

NHL- Red Wings and Maple Leafs. 

Premier League- Manchester United or Liverpool.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

NHL: Red Wings

NFL: Broncos

NBA: Pistons

CFL: Blue Bombers


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Football: Newcastle United

Rugby: Newcastle Falcons

Cricket : Durham CCC

Basketball (England): Newcastle Eagles

yeah you get message :lmao 

NFL: Kansas City Chiefs 

NBA: Detroit Pistons

No idea why on either of them


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

NFL - Detroit Lions (die hard)

MLB -Detroit Tigers (die hard)

NHL - Right now its the Toronto Maple Leafs...i f'n love their roster, win or lose they will be fun to watch. I usually root for the tough teams that play physical and fight alot...so my favorites tend to vary year to year. The Red Wings dont play a style of hockey i particularly enjoy so im not really a fan even though im from Detroit

NBA - Detroit Pistons, ...but im not really into basketball much

NCAA Football - Auburn Tigers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

AFL: Adelaide Crows
SANFL: West Adelaide Bloods
Cricket: Australia/SA Redbacks (stfu)
Soccer: Man City/West Ham/Adelaide United/Bordeaux
Formula 1: Webber/Sutil.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Barry_Darsow said:


> NFL - Detroit Lions (die hard)
> 
> MLB -Detroit Tigers (die hard)
> 
> ...


Lions and Tigers, but not the Wings? You are definitely a die hard Motor City lover, but that just surprises me. I was born in the States and raised between Flint, Michigan, but mostly in Toronto, Ontario I could never denounce Hockeytown.

But you still







for not denouncing how embarrassing the Lions are.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Near said:


> Lions and Tigers, but not the Wings? You are definitely a die hard Motor City lover, but that just surprises me. I was born in the States and raised between Flint, Michigan, but mostly in Toronto, Ontario I could never denounce Hockeytown.
> 
> But you still
> 
> ...


Hockey is just different with me, i think my love for a certain style of play trumps the logo thats on the jersey. Im from the same mold as a Brian Burke/Don Cherry. I long for a team like the Wings had back in the 90's cup days, where you had McCarty, Kocur, Shanahan, Lapointe, Konstantinov, etc...just some real hard nosed tough players mixed with the talent of the likes of Stevie Y and Fedorov. Nowadays even if they're winning its just hard for me to get behind the team as i just dont find myself enjoying the product more often than not, as its just too soft and european-ish for me. At least i had my boy Brad May for one year at least. 

Lions may be crap every year, but at least i love watching the games every Sunday...so thats why my stance is different when it comes to the Red Wings. The Tigers, 2006 was like the greatest year of my life considering i watched probably 90% of the games in '03 when they almost broke the loss record! Im still waiting though for the Lions to give me my loyalty payoff, lol.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Football: Chelsea & UNAM
NFL: Miami Dolphins
NHL: Anaheim Ducks
MLB: New York Yankees


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Lets see...

Premier League: Manchester United
NFL: San Francisco 49ers
MLB: San Francisco Giants
NHL: San Jose Sharks
MLS: San Jose Earthquakes

Yeah, I'm a true west coast guy.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

AFL: Geelong Cats
VFL: Sandringham Zebras - minus the St Kilda hacks!
Cricket: Australia/Victoria
NRL: Melbourne Storm - yeah I still love them 
NFL: Arizona Cardinals - punter Ben Graham used to be captain of the AFL team I support, so I watch from time to time. I think I even have a grasp of the rules now!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Barry_Darsow said:


> Hockey is just different with me, i think my love for a certain style of play trumps the logo thats on the jersey. Im from the same mold as a Brian Burke/Don Cherry. I long for a team like the Wings had back in the 90's cup days, where you had McCarty, Kocur, Shanahan, Lapointe, Konstantinov, etc...just some real hard nosed tough players mixed with the talent of the likes of Stevie Y and Fedorov. Nowadays even if they're winning its just hard for me to get behind the team as i just dont find myself enjoying the product more often than not, as its just too soft and european-ish for me. At least i had my boy Brad May for one year at least.
> almost broke the loss record! Im still waiting though for the Lions to give me my loyalty payoff, lol.



*What do you the think that is a product of? Rule changes?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cricket - NSW Blues
Rugby Union - NSW Waratahs
Rugby League - Manly Sea Eagles
Football - Sydney FC & Liverpool

+ all Austraian national teams. I also don't really have a favourite NFL/Hockey/NBA team, i just like good games.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Basketball - Lakers and probably this initial season of the Heat. 
not as good Football - Colts,49ers, and Chargers
MMA - Team Blackhouse (Anderson Silva, Nogueira's,Mark Munoz, Junior Dos Santos, Lyoto Machida, Jose Aldo just to name a few.)


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *What do you the think that is a product of? Rule changes?*


Maybe a little, but in the Red Wings case i think its really a philosophy of the organization that was starting to take place even before the crackdowns on obstruction 5 years ago. Its a philosophy led by GM Ken Holland that includes turning the other cheek, finesse over brawn, letting the powerplay be your "enforcer", CLASS...basically all the things i dont stand for  We also have really good european scouts, so thats where we've focused alot of our drafting. So we never get the homegrown Ryan Clowe types. Its not like i can argue with what theyre doing though as theyve been very successful, but no one can force me to like it! I'll just watch other teams play instead. I'd rather have a guy like Colton Orr, Boogaard, Belak on my 4th line than some schmuck who never hits who MIGHT score 3 or 4 goals on the year.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

NFL - Carolina Panthers

MLB - Boston Red Sox

NBA - Boston Celtics

College Basketball and Football - UNC Tar Heels

NASCAR - Tony Stewart and Dale Jr

I've tried to watch hockey but I can't follow the puck and lose intrest.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tennis: Spain Davis Cup Team
Football: Brazil (INT), Chelsea
NFL: Giants
MLB: Maple Leafs
Baseball: Yankees
Basketball: Los Angeles Lakers 
Rugby: All Blacks


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KnightMace said:


> Tennis: Spain Davis Cup Team
> Football: Brazil (INT), Chelsea
> NFL: Giants
> *MLB: Maple Leafs*
> ...


I think you either mean MLB: Blue Jays or NHL: Maple Leafs. Or something else. I assume you mean NHL.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

NFL-Bucs
MLB-Brewers
NBA-Bucks
NHL-Penguins
Nascar-Dale Jr.
MMA-Chuck Liddell
Tennis-Rafael Nadal
Golf-Phil Mickaelson
NCAAB-UNC
NCAAF-USC


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

In order....

*Diehard, my reason for existence:*

- Illinois Fighting Illini Basketball
- United States soccer team
- Arsenal FC
- Chicago Cubs
- Illinois Fighting Illini Football
- Georges St. Pierre (MMA)

*Fan, but not diehard: (Not in order)*

- Chicago Bulls, Colorado Avalanche, San Francisco 49ers




Sticksy said:


> Cricket - NSW Blues
> Rugby Union - NSW Waratahs
> Rugby League - Manly Sea Eagles
> Football - Sydney FC & Liverpool
> ...


Do you have an AFL team? Should I have an AFL team?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't really follow AFL, i just don't like the game that much. I look up how the Sydney Swans do each week and watch the occasional game but i'm much more of a rugby nut. We have 4 'codes' of football down here - rugby union, rugby league, football (soccer) and AFL. I'd put AFL as far and away the last place in my heart.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> In order....
> 
> *Diehard, my reason for existence:*
> 
> ...


How many games have you seen? It's probably best to wait until you've seen all the teams play, and then make a decision based on who you like the most. Most of us grow up supporting a team like any sport, so as a South Australian, I've supported Adelaide all my life.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Two. I was kidding. 

I don't have enough access to the games to have a team. I just enjoy watching the match. AFL is an interesting sport. Hopefully I can see more.

I'd really like to see some Rugby, but It's not available to me. Seeing some international or some league rugby would be great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Football: Manchester United




NFL: Atlanta Falcons
NBA: LA Lakers
Rugby Union: Northampton Saints


----------



## CerebralEnZo (Jul 15, 2010)

NBA-Pistons
Soccer-Galatasaray n FC Barcelona
NFL-Giants
NHL-Rangers
F1-Ferrari


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Millwall.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

College Basketball-Duke Blue Devils
NBAhoenix Suns, LA Lakers
MLB:Boston Red Sox
NFL:Carolina Panthers


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Well my favourite sports teams have been in my sig for the past year, but I'll repeat them:

Football: 
Clubs - Arsenal, Celtic, Internazionale Milano.
International teams - England, Nigeria, Brazil.

Rugby Union: Harlequins, England.
Rugby League: Harlequins RL.

Cricket: Middlesex, Lancashire, England.
Formula 1: Used to support Ferrari, but since the line-ups changed I now support McLaren.

American Football: Baltimore Ravens.


Those I care most passionately about are the football and rugby teams though, along with the individuals I follow in boxing and MMA.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Club Football - Manchester United (lifelong), Bayern Munich (since 2001), Barcelona (since 1997).
International Football - Argentina

Formula 1 - Fernando Alonso. Was a fan of McLaren during the Mika Häkkinen/David Coulthard partnership, but ugh, despise Lewis Hamilton.

MMA - Not too much of an active follower, but Georges *Rush* St-Pierre and Anderson Silva.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Football (English/Australia/International) - Manchester United, Adelaide United, Australia, Holland.
Football (America) - New York Jets
Football (Australia) - Port Adelaide
Basketball - Cleveland Cavaliers 
Rugby (NRL Australia) - Canterbury Bulldogs
Super 14's (Rugby Union) - Queensland Reds


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

English Premier League- Chelsea FC
La Liga- FC Barcelona
Major League Soccer- Los Angeles Galaxy

International- The U.S. National Soccer Team, Spanish national team

NBA- Not too much of a follower but I follow Lakers the most.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> English Premier League- Chelsea FC
> La Liga- FC Barcelona
> Major League Soccer- Los Angeles Galaxy
> 
> ...


Hope you don't mind the question, but what national background do you come from? Your choice of sports teams is unusual for an American; not that you follow football so much, but that you follow other sports so little.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bengali American. Never really followed American sports, unless you wanna count MMA I follow that pretty closely.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

AFL - Hawthorn
Football/Soccer - Melbourne Victory


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wests Tigers (NRL); Brisbane Lions (AFL); Crusaders (Super 15); Wigan Warriors (UK Super League); New York Rangers (NHL); LA Galaxy (MLS); New England Patriots (NFL); New York Yankees (MLB); Chicago Bulls (NBA); NSW State of Origin; Australian Wallabies (Union); Australian Kangaroos (League); Australian National Soccer Team; Australian National Cricket Team; Wollongong Hawks (NBL); NSW State Cricket Team; Sydney FC; Chelsea FC; Leeds United; Bayern Munich; FC Barcelona


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Wests Tigers (NRL); Brisbane Lions (AFL); Crusaders (Super 15); Wigan Warriors (UK Super League); New York Rangers (NHL); LA Galaxy (MLS); New England Patriots (NFL); New York Yankees (MLB); Chicago Bulls (NBA); NSW State of Origin; Australian Wallabies (Union); Australian Kangaroos (League); Australian National Soccer Team; Australian National Cricket Team; Wollongong Hawks (NBL); NSW State Cricket Team; Sydney FC; Chelsea FC; Leeds United; Bayern Munich; FC Barcelona


alright. now explain why each team is your favorite.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Hockey - Toronto
Baseball - Blue jays/Yankees
Basketball - Raptors
Football - Argonauts for CFL, Steelers for NFL
NCAA Basketball - DUKE ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> alright. now explain why each team is your favorite.


allow me...
*
Local/National Teams*

Wests Tigers (NRL)
NSW State of Origin
Australian Wallabies (Union)
Australian Kangaroos (League)
Australian National Soccer Team
Australian National Cricket Team
Wollongong Hawks (NBL)
NSW State Cricket Team
Sydney FC
*
Because they win/won or are a good team when he started watching*

Brisbane Lions (AFL)
Crusaders (Super 15)
Wigan Warriors (UK Super League) 
New England Patriots (NFL)
New York Yankees (MLB)
Chicago Bulls (NBA)
Chelsea FC 
Bayern Munich
FC Barcelona

*No Idea*

New York Rangers (NHL)
LA Galaxy (MLS) - probably Becks playing for them.
Leeds United


thats about right, isn't it ben? ;D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yes it is


(doesn't matter that you were talking to a different ben)


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> thats about right, isn't it ben? ;D





Role Model said:


> yes it is
> (doesn't matter that you were talking to a different ben)


What's with all the referring to people by their real names? Why the familiarity? Not only does it confuse me, it also makes me feel like one of the uncool kids at school. I really must protest.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Baseball - Cleveland Indians(Although i really pay no attention to baseball anymore)
Basketball - Cleveland Cavs
Fottball - Pittsburgh Steelers
NCAA Football - Ohio State


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

Football: Cleveland Browns
Baseball: Cleveland Indians
Basketball: Cleveland Cavaliers

As crazy as it sounds I actually root for my home town teams....


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Freak on a Leash said:


> Football: Cleveland Browns
> Baseball: Cleveland Indians
> Basketball: Cleveland Cavaliers
> 
> As crazy as it sounds I actually root for my home town teams....


I like that. People supporting team from way out of their home town always annoys me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> What's with all the referring to people by their real names? Why the familiarity? Not only does it confuse me,* it also makes me feel like one of the uncool kids at school*. I really must protest.


really should be the other way around seeing as we've been around for long enough to know each other :sad:


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> I like that. People supporting team from way out of their home town always annoys me.


Thanks man, yeah and seeing someone cheering for 2 out of the 3 hometown teams but then the freaking rival for the other teams pisses me off to no end.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> really should be the other way around seeing as we've been around for long enough to know each other :sad:


True, though I'm way back on number of posts. 
Anyway, I'm Nicky! Time to join the cool kids  
**Said whilst turning on N64 and listening to Shakira**


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

The amount of glory hunters on this thread saddens me.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hockey = Anaheim Ducks
Baseball = Toronto Blue Jays
Basketball = Miami Heat
Football = New Orleans Saints (NFL) & Montreal Alouettes (CFL)*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

NFL- 49ers
MLB-Giants
NBA-Kings
NCAAF- Cal Bears.


----------



## Anthony_X (Aug 11, 2009)

Soccer - FC Barcelona
NBA - LA Lakers
Moto GP - Rossi (& Lorenzo hater)
F1 - Former ferrari fan...Now that Alonso is there...Webber Team.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Role Model said:


> Football: Manchester United
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very interesting. You live in the UK but your favorite NFL team is Atlanta Falcons where I live who haven't won a superbowl ever. Can you explain to me why their your favorite. I'm not giving you a hard time, just wanna know why because I live in Atlanta and I don't even care about them that much. It would take them winning the superbowl and making the playoffs every year for almost a decade with great iconic players for me to even care slightly about the Falcons. 

NFL- New York Jets
MLB- Atlanta Braves (I love going to Braves games but the crowd is always kinda lame)
NBA- Atlanta Hawks (I guess)
NHL- Philadelphia Flyers
NCAAB- I always like whoever is the Underdog
NCAAF- Don't Care


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Football:* Arsenal










*Americano Football:* Cleveland Browns










*Ice Hockey:* Calgary Flames










*Field Hockey:* The MIGHTY Ormskirk HC










*Basketball:* Chicago Bulls










*Rugby League:* Salford City Red










*Cricket:* Lancashire








Football is the only sport of the lot which I actually follow on a full time basis, but the rest I watch when I can catch them and cheer for them boys.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

New York Yankees!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Soccer- Arsenal
NHL- New York Rangers
NBA- PHOENIX SUNS, please lakers band wagoners hop off there jock.
MLB- Detroit Tigers
NFL- San Diego SupperChargerss

I hate Toronto Sport teams, it's a good thing God left the city of Toronto of all it's hope of having good sports teams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

American Football:








Used to live near Green Bay during the late 90's, that was a fun time to be a Vikings fan!
Baseball:








Fan since their inception! The best baseball team around for the amount of money spent.
Basketball:








No body escapes the Roarcle alive.
Hockey:








I blame the Bud Light commercials from the 90's. Doobie, doobie doooooooooooo...
College Athletics:








Don't turn your back on the Wolf Pack, you might end up in a body bag.

Also, fuck NC State, they don't know how to spell Wolf Pack.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, I totally forgot about doobie, doobie, dooooooooo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sayne said:


> The amount of glory hunters on this thread saddens me.


name names. it'll make the thread interesting....

I cheer for the Cubs. And Illinois Fighting Illini. 

Clearly, I'm no glory-hunter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

NBA-(Diehard)Lakers, I started watching them in 1999 with my brother and they became my favorite then because they were really the only team I knew about.
I also like the Thunder because I think they have a bright future and will be a very good championship team, I'll still cheer for the Lakers every year.
NFL-(Diehard)The Colts in 2003, again the first team I started watching and since I thought they were good I just contined to cheer for them.
I also like the Ravens for their amazing defense and because I have always enjoyed their players.
NHL-The Ducks, the movie made me interested and I just continued to cheer for them. Canucks only because I live in the BC and have to cheer for the hometeam.

I classify a diehard by whether or not I really care if they lose, and when the Colts lost this year my stomach started to hurt and I felt depressed and the same feeling came this year when the Lakers were about to lose.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Rugby League: Brisbane Broncos
Football: Manchester United and Everton 
NFL: Green Bay Packers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NHL: Minnesota Wild/Chicago Blackhawks
NFL: Pittsburgh Steelers/Chicago Bears
NBA: Chicago Bulls
MLB: Minnesota Twins
Soccer: Doesn't fucking matter in America.
Tennis: Pete Sampras' eyebrows and that oddly sexual sounding grunting girl (Sharapova?)
MMA: Too many guys to mension. But not GSP, although I think he is the best these days.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^^ yeah, Maria Sharapova


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sampras' eyebrows cracked me up and yeah Sharapova is totally a screamer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I like her. Sounds like your mom in the sack Nicky.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MLB: Atlanta Braves; Seattle Mariners
NFL: Dallas Cowboys; Oakland Raiders
NBA: LA Lakers
PGA: Tiger Woods
LPGA: Natalie Gulbis


----------



## josaphlewis (Jul 15, 2010)

My favorite sports tems are:
NBA: Orlando Magic
NFL: Miami Dolphins
MLB: Florida Marlins
Hockey: Florida Panthers
Cricket: australia and lots more...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> allow me...
> *
> Local/National Teams*
> 
> ...


First bit is right. Lions are right. Crusaders, well, when I started watching the Blues were the hot team so idk why I picked them. I've followed Wigan since I knew about UK league. Patriots because Peter Griffin supports them. Yankees because there's only 2 teams, them or the White Sox, and I went with the successful one. Bulls because of Michael Jordan. Chelsea because they're colours are blue, my fave, and I kick ass with them in Fifa 2003. Bayern and Barca are because I know they're heaps successful teams in there league, so I'll jump their bandwagon.

Rangers, well, I wanna follow a hockey team this season, so I went for the Rangers, no reason other than the Friends group like them too. Galaxy because of Beckham, and Leeds, well, I decided to pick a team from League 1 (or the Championship w/e it is called) and they were it.

I'd add in that my favourite tennis players (current) are Roger Federer (just plain awesome) and Maria Sharapova (hotness). Favourite F1 driver is Michael Schumacher (and Mark Webber); and my fave V8 Supercar driver is Garth Tander. NASCAR I'd go with Jimmy Johnson, since he was the dominant bloke when I started watching it regularly a few years back


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so i was pretty damn close with most of my guesses. i'm awesome ;D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MLB: Atlanta Braves
NFL: Dallas Cowboys, Minnesota Vikings
NBA: Golden State Warriors, Miami Heat
PGA: Tiger Woods
LPGA: Michelle Wie
Tennis M: Nadal
Tennis F: Serena Williams, Venus Williams


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ben, the White Sox are successful you bandwagoning ...got.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Football: Derby County

F1: Michael Schumacher

Tennis: Andy Murray

Golf: Tiger Woods

WWE: Christian

Top Gear: James May


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWE a sport?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Scamp said:


> WWE a sport?


I'm just laughing at people trying to say WWE and putting their favorite wrestlers from there onto this. It's a sports team not a sports player and on top of that WWE and pro wrestling isn't even really a sport anymore.

There is at least 2 threads made every week to discuss that anyways where you can post your top ten and not just 1 wrestler from right now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

NHL: Boston Bruins



NBA: Boston Celtics



MLB: Boston Red Sox

​


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

My college team would be LSU easily since I'm from Louisiana.

NFL would of course be Saints but unlike the mass population of Louisiana, yes I actually did like the Saints when we sucked. Aaron Brooks anybody? Lol.

MLB is the Texas Rangers. I have liked them since I went to my first game there back in 2001. I also will support Atlanta and Houston. Kinda follow some teams too such as Pittsburgh and Washington as they are young and hopefully can bring winning to their cities/teams.

NBA is the Hornets though we are now a very sorry team. It's sad but I'm putting money on it CP3 leaves within the next few years.

NHL...don't really care.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Basketball - Lakers and Bobcats / College - Gonzaga and UNC
Football - Panthers and Cowboys
Baseball - Yankees but I don't really care much for baseball
Soccer - USA and Galaxy
I don't watch hockey


----------



## michae.fernandes87 (Jul 19, 2010)

my favorite sports team is the Edmonton Oilers. hopefully Taylor Hall can lead them on the right track


----------



## mets2k (Feb 9, 2004)

Baseball: Mets
Basketball: Thunder
Football: Cowboys
College: Sooners
Hockey: Rangers


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Wests Tigers (NRL); Brisbane Lions (AFL); Crusaders (Super 15); Wigan Warriors (UK Super League); New York Rangers (NHL); LA Galaxy (MLS); New England Patriots (NFL); New York Yankees (MLB); Chicago Bulls (NBA); NSW State of Origin; Australian Wallabies (Union); Australian Kangaroos (League); Australian National Soccer Team; Australian National Cricket Team; Wollongong Hawks (NBL); NSW State Cricket Team; Sydney FC; Chelsea FC; Leeds United; Bayern Munich; FC Barcelona


 How can you support both Leeds and Chelsea? especially as the have quite a past of heated rivalry.

anyway me

Football : Manchester United, International: England
F1: Mclaren (Jenson Button)
Cricket : England
Hockey: New York Rangers

Not teams but individuals
Snooker: Ronnie O'Sullivan
Boxing: Amir Khan


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

NFL: Carolina Panthers
MLB: Tampa Bay Rays
NBA: Orlando Magic
College: University of Miami


----------



## InkBlotter (Oct 6, 2010)

Hockey: Colorado Avalanche 
F1: McLaren & Red Bull
Soccer: Socceroos, Deutschland, Sydney FC, Bayern Munich & Liverpool
Rugby League: Parramatta Eels
Rugby Union: Australia & NSW
AFL: Sydney Swans
Cricket: Australia


----------



## Adam Impact (Oct 13, 2010)

F1: Sauber, McLaren
Soccer: AC Milan, GC Zurich
NFL: Indianapolis Colts

Individuals:

Tennis: Roger Federer ~!
Boxing: Wladimir & Vitali Klitschko


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Football (Club): Liverpool FC, Melbourne Hearts, AEK Athens 
Football (International) Australia, Cyprus, Greece
AFL: North Melbourne Football Club
Tennis: Marcos Baghdatis


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Chicago Scrubs, Bears, Blackhawks, Bulls.

Why the need to support different cities unless they don't have a team? I find that pretty weird


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Football:* Blackburn Rovers & Preston North End
*Cricket:* Lancashire (Lightning)
*AFL:* Hawthorn Hawks
*F1:* Red Bull (Mark Webber)

*Tennis:* Andy Murray, David Nalbandian & Justine Henin
*Snooker:* Mark Selby & Ali Carter


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Football: Arsenal (Dutch Football: Ajax, Spanish Football: Sevilla, German Football: Borussia Dortmund)
Tennis: Rafael Nadal
F1: Jenson Button
Snooker: Mark Selby
Boxing: Manny Pacquiao
NBA: Miami Heat


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Football* - Real Madrid, Juventus, Liverpool, Paris SG, Kaiserslaurten, Croatia, Germany

*NBA* - LA Lakers, Orlando Magic, USA
*
Baseball* - NY Yankees
*
Tennis* - Roger Federer

*F1 *- McLaren, Lewis Hamilton

*UFC* - Mirko Cro Cop, Brock Lesnar, Minotaur

*Hockey* - Pittsburgh, Canada and Sweden


----------



## rammsteiner (Oct 28, 2009)

NHL: Detroit Red Wings
CFL: Hamilton Tiger Cats
NFL: Denver Broncos
NBA: Toronto Raptors
MLB: Toronto Blue Jays
MLS: Toronto FC
EPL: Chelsea
Bundesliga: Bayern Munich
NLL: Colorado Mammoth
MLL: Toronto Nationals
NCAA: Michigan Wolverines


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Green bay packers


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

rammsteiner said:


> NHL: Detroit Red Wings
> CFL: Hamilton Tiger Cats
> NFL: Denver Broncos
> NBA: Toronto Raptors
> ...


Lol at not supporting the Maple Leafs.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Football: Glasgow Rangers, Chelsea FC


----------



## NoWordsNoPain (Oct 9, 2006)

FC Porto


----------



## hermannvinole (Oct 19, 2010)

Soccer: Club Atlético Independiente (Argentina).
NBA: Boston Celtics.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NBA:* Boston Celtics, Golden State Warriors
*NFL:* New England Patriots, Tennessee Titans
*MLB:* New York Yankees
*NCAA Football:* Georgia Bulldogs, Texas Christian University (TCU), Florida State Seminoles
*NCAA Basketball:* Kentucky Wildcats, North Carolina Tar Heels


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*MLB:* New York Mets
*NFL:* New York Giants
*NBA:* New York Knicks
*NHL:* New York Rangers
*NCAA (Football and B-ball):* Rutgers Scarlet Knights
*MLS:* New York Red Bulls
*Soccer:* Croatia National team, Hajduk Split (Croatia) are the only teams I have real passion about. I do have sympathies for Arsenal and Inter Milan, but I don't get upset when they lose like when it happens to Croatia/Hajduk 
*Tennis:* Marin Cilic, Mario Ancic


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Football/Soccer - Arsenal, Bournemouth and ofcourse England
Cricket - Kent, England
Formula 1 - Kubica and Hamilton
NFL - Giants (They were the first team I picked when I started playing Madden and have made them my team )


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Football - Aston Villa and a little bit of Ipswich Town
NHL - Blackhawks
NBA - Celtics


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

NBA : Boston Celtics and Toronto Raptors
NHL : Boston Bruins and Vancouver Canucks
MLB : Red Sox (but I don't watch baseball that much)


----------



## bspence (Oct 25, 2010)

NBA: OKC Thunder/LA Lakers - Lakers fan growing up but becoming a Thunder fan since they are my "local" team
NFL: Kansas City Chiefs
MLB: Kansas City Royals
NCAA: Kansas State Wildcats


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

First Post on a wrestling forum, and its on the sports section. fpalm

Footall: Ipswich Town. Keano's barmy army!

NFL: Tampa Bay bucs: cause pirates are cool when you are young and impressionable.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

NFL: Pittsburgh Steelers
NHL: Pittsburgh Penguins
MLB: MLB doesn't exist in Pittsburgh.
College Football: Penn State
NBA: Who cares


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

NFL: Pittsburgh Steelers
NHL: Detroit Red Wings
NBA: Boston Celtics
MLB: NEW YORK YANKEES


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone else just look at that post and see "ultimate bandwagoner" instead?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, he's not a Heat fan.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

NBA: Cleveland Cavaliers
MLB: Cleveland Indians
NFL: Cleveland Browns
NCAA: Ohio State / Cleveland State

Occasional I'll catch a Blue Jackets game..


----------



## Soopa Eddie (Jul 9, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers


----------



## -KA- (Apr 22, 2006)

Chicago Bulls
Manchester United
New York Red Bulls


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Los Angeles ClipLakers
UCLA Bruins
LA Angels
Anaheim Ducks


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Everton Football Club
Denver Broncos

The be all and end all for me.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*MLB-* *New York Mets*-Partly because of the Yankees, partly because they're the closest to where I live and partly because win or lose they're more interesting and fun to watch than the Yankees.

*NFL-* *New York Giants*-I pay good attention to both the Jets and Giants as I see no real rivalry but lean toward the Giants. Mostly because of their defensive dominated teams of the 80's and 2000's. 

*NHL-* *New York Islanders*-I really don't watch hockey much but I love that they're pretty much the only team to recognize the Long Island side of New York. Also had a *four peat* of championships in the late 70's and early 80's.

*NBA-* *New York Knicks*-Pretty much a fan of the Ewing era where they always seemed to win about fifty games and gave the Bulls the toughest competition they had in the East. They've been pretty pathetic since


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Collingwood Magpies first and foremost, basically my life.

Then there is Leeds United, the Milwaukee Bucks, South Sydney Rabbitohs, New York Jets, Pittsburgh Penguins. Then there's Atletico Madrid, Newcastle Jets, Man City. A few football teams I don't necessarily support, but like all the same. I have a soft spot for West Ham aswell because all my family support them and so I like to see them do well.

I'm a fan of sport tbh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Football*
- German National Football Team in any international tournament, b/c German football owns.
- Bayern Munich in the Bundesliga b/c well that's basically the German team anyway.
- Real Madrid in Spanish la liga b/c OZIL, OZIL, OZIL!
- Napoli in Serie A.
- Tottenham Hotspur and Arsenal in the English Premier League.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *Football*
> 
> - Tottenham Hotspur and Arsenal in the English Premier League.


how do you support both of them? especially as they are local rivals with fans hating each other


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

I like Liverpool FC and Tromsø IL


----------



## PostalDude (Dec 19, 2009)

*Football*








Eintracht Frankfurt in the Bundesliga. I dont have any other favorite sports teams.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> how do you support both of them? especially as they are local rivals with fans hating each other


B/c I like the players in those teams.

Also forgot to mention, Bordeaux was one of my favs last season but then they gave away both Gourcuff and Chamakh. BLAH~!

I follow players over teams (bar the German national side. Well, maybe I'll change my mind when Joachin Leow leaves, dunno.). I couldn't give two shits about Madrid last season, before Mourinho, Ozil and Khedira.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*FC Porto*
Vancouver Cannucks
Chicago Bears
LA Lakers
NY Yankees


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

CFL - Saskatchewan Roughriders

NHL - Ottawa Senators

MLS - Toronto FC

Premier League - Chelsea

Canada national hockey teams


----------



## The Cork (Nov 4, 2010)

Football - Arsenal
NBA - Cleveland Cavs


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

united_07 said:


> how do you support both of them? especially as they are local rivals with fans hating each other


sry you shouldn't be questioning others on their supporting habits.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

dR1 said:


> sry you shouldn't be questioning others on their supporting habits.


how about you stop going on about other people's loyalties until you actually say who you support?


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

FC United of Manchester


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

People not from England don't care about the rivalries.

I support Adelaide United here and despise Melbourne Victory here because thats the South Australian/Victorian rivalry. I couldn't care less about the City/United rivalry and while I support City, I don't hate United.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

This thread is fucking depressing. People supporting both Spurs and Arsenal. What next, someone with a River Plate tattoo that goes to La Bombonera to watch football? A Red Sox fan who also follows the Yankees? Or maybe a die hard Real Madrid fan who campaigns for Catalunyan freedom.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, that was one highly idiotic post.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

^^
If youre referring to mine, I disagree. In fact, its much more sensible than a lot of posts on this thread. I wonder how many people who post here actually go regularly to sporting events. Too many armchair fans in my opinion.


----------



## imageination (Nov 7, 2010)

Basketball


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

sayne said:


> ^^
> If youre referring to mine, I disagree. In fact, its much more sensible than a lot of posts on this thread. I wonder how many people who post here actually go regularly to sporting events. Too many armchair fans in my opinion.


Perfectly sensible too stay home as far as I'm concerned. Why pay for $200 dollar upper mid-level seats and $5 dollar beer not to mention parking when you can see the action much better at home and for free. 

It's good to go every once in a while or more if you can afford it but it's not possible for a lot of people unless they want to sit in the nose bleeds.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Bogey said:


> Perfectly sensible too stay home as far as I'm concerned. Why pay for $200 dollar upper mid-level seats and $5 dollar beer not to mention parking when you can see the action much better at home and for free.
> 
> It's good to go every once in a while or more if you can afford it but it's not possible for a lot of people unless they want to sit in the nose bleeds.


Fair enough but I would consider you less of a fan than those that do go or at least try to go as much as finances will allow. Watching games at home makes you more of a fan of a sport than a team in my opinion.


----------



## drob33 (Oct 31, 2009)

NFL- GB Packers.
MLB- Milwaukee Brewers and Minnesota Twins
NBA- 1. OKC Thunder 2. Milwaukee Bucks 3. Golden State Warriors 4. Sacramento Kings
NCAA- Wisconsin Badgers UNC Tarheels.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

NFL...Chicago Bears
MLB...St. Louis Cardinals
NBA...Boston Celtics
College...Iowa Hawkeyes


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

NFL-Pittsburgh Steelers
NBA-Cleveland Cavaliers 
MLB-Cleveland Indians
NCAAF-Ohio State Buckeyes


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

NHL: Anaheim Ducks
MLB: Anaheim Angels/Atlanta Braves
NBA: Sacramento Kings
NFL: Tampa Bay Buccaneers/San Diego Chargers
NCCA: Florida Gators/Oregon Ducks/USC Trojans


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

MLB: Texas Rangers
NFL: New Orleans Saints
NBA: New Orleans Hornets
NCAA: LSU Tigers


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

sayne said:


> This thread is fucking depressing. People supporting both Spurs and Arsenal. What next, someone with a River Plate tattoo that goes to La Bombonera to watch football? A Red Sox fan who also follows the Yankees? Or maybe a die hard Real Madrid fan who campaigns for Catalunyan freedom.





Hohenheim of Light said:


> Well, that was one highly idiotic post.


I don't think there's anything idiotic about it. All of the scenarios he suggested were utterly ridiculous. The idea of someone supporting both Arsenal and Spurs is an absolute nonsense. I remember being absolutely stunned when I met a girl from Glasgow who purported to support both Celtic and Rangers. 

Any such person has a fundamental misunderstanding of the nature of being a fan of those clubs.



dR1 said:


> Chicago Scrubs, Bears, Blackhawks, Bulls.
> 
> Why the need to support different cities unless they don't have a team? I find that pretty weird


I've always found this bizarre as well. I never understand it when North Americans support a load of teams dotted around the country. Supporting more than one major league team in the same sport seems strange as well.


----------



## Bonkekook (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm Cleveland all-around. Indians, Browns >>>>>>>>>>Cavs(in that order, even when LeBron was there).
My dad went to Penn State, so I root for the Nittany Lions, and I grew up a UNC Tar Heel fan because of Jordan, and it stuck with me.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> I've always found this bizarre as well. I never understand it when North Americans support a load of teams dotted around the country. Supporting more than one major league team in the same sport seems strange as well.


It's because they are retards who have no clue about what sports is all about. They equate winning as the only thing matters, being a fan is a lot more than seeing your team win, winning is amazing yes, but the amazement is being a part of the City you support(if you live in a state without major sports/overseas than fair enough but don't just randomly pick the best fucking team). If your Cities teams sucks, deal with it, out of all the teams I support, I get more enjoyment out of being a Cubs fan, yet they are pathetic. When I see people celebrating Yankee victories and then ask them about what ties them to new york? they are like nothing really, just like Yankees. Thats just stupid. I used to hate seeing people from Chicago support New York teams


----------



## TheJigaimico (Nov 14, 2010)

Colo Colo .. Soccer ftw.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

MLB: St. Louis Cardinals
NFL: Rams
NCAA Football: Alabama Crimson Tide
NBA: Bulls (STL doesn't have an NBA team anymore, so I picked the closest one growing up)


----------



## amemoh (Nov 25, 2010)

MLB: Chicago Cubs
NBA: New Orleans Hornets & Boston Celtics
NFL: New Orleans Saints & Jacksonville Jaguars
NHL: Detroit Red Wings
College FB: Alabama Crimson Tide
Every other college sport: Kentucky Wildcats


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Football (Not Gridiron!): Newcastle United
NHL: New York Rangers


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

*Football*

*Sport Lisboa e Benfica*: The team that I'll always support no matter what. I live near the stadium and everything 

Teams from other countries I sympathise with:

AC Milan, Liverpool, Feyenoord, Glasgow Rangers, FC Barcelona, Bayern Munchen, Borussia Dortmund, Fenerbahçe, Chicago Fire, Shakhtar Donetsk, CSKA Moscow, Manchester City

Don't care for Chelsea and I can't stand Manchester United.


*Basketball*

*Chicago Bulls*: Space Jam is my childhood movie and I had a cap of this team when I was a kid so the Bulls have been my NBA team ever since.

Don't like the Lakers at all.


*Ice Hockey*

*New Jersey Devils*: No particular reason, I downlaoded NHL 94 once and it was the team that I liked the most, its name, its logo, it just clicked with me.

I also sympathise with the Maple Leafs but the Devils are the ones I support.


*Baseball*

*Boston Red Sox*: Don't really follow Baseball but I like this team, I had a Baseball videogame demo for the Saturn that you could play homeruns and I always played as these guys, not to mention an American who's friends with my parents supports this team and I didn't want to chose the Yankees like everyone else so 


*American Football*

*Chicago Bears*: I also had a cap of this team when I was a kid so it seems fair that I'd keep these guys as my NFL team. It seems that I tend to like Chicago teams.

I sympathise with the Minnesota Vikings but I only found out about their existence last year.


----------



## Frightmare (Dec 26, 2010)

*Football:*
*Germany:* FC Bayern Munich <3 my love since 16 years
*England:* Liverpool FC cause Yol'll never walk alone!
*Norway:* Viking Stavanger..once played on FIFA 07. Since that time I try to watch as much of them as I can.

*Basketball:*
*Germany:* s.Oliver Baskets Würzburg (near my Hometown, currently playing in the second National League.
*NBA:* Dallas Maveriks because Dirk Nowitzki is from Würzburg and he playes really awesome and the Rest of the Team also is pretty good. 

I also watch a lot of Handball, where I like the "Rhein-Neckar Löwen" and german Ice Hockey where I support the Adlers Mannheim.


----------



## EDGE!!! (Dec 23, 2010)

Frightmare said:


> I also watch a lot of Handball, where I like the "Rhein-Neckar Löwen" and german Ice Hockey where I support the Adlers Mannheim.


Awesome. I like both of them, too. They both play in the SAP Arena, which isn´t that far away from me. 

My favorite soccer team is Borussia Dortmund followed by Newcastle United.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

MLB: Cleveland Indians
- Although I will admit I only pay attention to them when they are good.

NBA: Cleveland Cavaliers
- Now I need a second team to root for because they are going to suck for a couple years, but I will always be a Cavs fan, even when they do suck.

NFL: Cleveland Browns
- Straight from the CLE, gotta go for my Browns.

NHL: Detroit Red Wings
- Moved to Detroit from a city that didn't have a hockey team, but it took me a long time to start liking hockey.

College FB: Ohio State Buckeyes
- I hate every Michigan university and love the Buckeyes.


----------



## Shawty Mac 210 (Dec 27, 2010)

NFL: Dallas Cowboys
NBA: San Antonio Spurs
College Football: Texas Longhorns


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Football (Soccer): Birmingham City


----------



## bod-ftw (Jul 23, 2010)

Football (Soccer):
Arsenal
Celtic
Real Madrid

Basketball:
Chicago Bulls


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Football: Minnesota Vikings
Baseball: Minnesota Twins
Hockey: Minnesota Wild


----------



## Aussie King (Jan 4, 2011)

Canterbury Bulldogs
La Lakers


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Football: Giants and any team that is playing Dallas 
Baseball: Red Sox and Mets and Cubs
Basketball: Celtics and Knicks
Hockey: Rangers
NCAAF: Notre Dame and Rutgers
NCAAM: North Carolina
Soccor: Brazil and USA


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Steelers, Bruins. 'Nuff said. If I followed NCAA FB more, I'd be an MSU Spartan.

And when I watch NBA every now and then, I find myself leaning towards the Magic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

NHL: Toronto Maple Leafs
NBA: Toronto Raptors
MLB: Toronto Blue Jays
NFL: Pittsburgh Steelers

Ya.


----------



## TrailBlazerDude (Jan 7, 2011)

Basketball: Portland Trail Blazers
Football: SF 49'ers


----------



## Main Event Heel (Jan 2, 2011)

NBA - Boston Celtics
NFL - Cincinatti Bengals
NCAA Football - Kentucky Wildcats
NCAA Basketball - Kentucky Wildcats


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

NBA- Celtics
NFL- Patriots
MLB- Red Sox
NHL- Bruins


----------



## juliadesusa (Jan 13, 2011)

Well most of all teams are favorite for me because all country has its different value in the different area.I like India team,England and the Australian team the most in different different area.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

I was born and raised in the Chicago area, but my brother was the one who got me into football when I was little, and he was a San Diego native for many years. So therefore...

NFL - San Diego Chargers
NCAA Football - USC Trojans
NBA - Chicago Bulls
NHL - Chicago Blackhawks
MLB - Chicago White Sox


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Football (the real one) : 
Manchester United
Arsenal


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Adopted Ravens fan tonight, only tonight though.


----------



## tomaso98 (Jan 24, 2011)

Boca Juniors, the best team of the argentina


----------



## Jason WWE (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool thread!

College: DUKE
MLB: CUBS
NFL: Panthers, Jets, Colts
NBA: Heat, Bobcats, Lakers
NHL: Hurricanes


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

NFL - New York Giants
MLB - New York Yankees
NBA - Boston Celtics
NCAAF - Penn State, Notre Dame, and UConn
NCAAB - UConn
Futbol - USA, Holland, and Brazil. Unfortunately I dont get to watch much EPL so I dont have a team, even though I love the sport.
NHL - New Jersey Devils (Bring back the Hartford Whalers!!!)

The only reason Im not a Knicks fan is because my Dad raised me to be a Celtics fan, and since they had Larry Bird in his prime when I was growing up, who was I to argue? Besides, being from Connecticut allows me to pick between NY and Boston since its in the middle of both.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

NBA- Milwaukee Bucks, Indiana Pacers
NFL- Green Bay Packers, Indianapolis Colts
MLB- Milwaukee Brewers, New York Yankees
NCAA BB- Wisconsin Badgers, North Carolina Tar Heels
NCAA FB- Wisconsin Badgers, Notre Dame Fighting Irish

I have always cheered for home teams first and selected those second favorite teams in elementary school.


----------



## The Deaner (Feb 4, 2004)

MLB - Chicago Cubs, Tampa Bay Rays
NBA - Orlando Magic
NCAA - Florida Gators
NFL - Tampa Bay Buccaneers


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

bonesndo said:


> NFL - New York Giants
> MLB - New York Yankees
> NBA - Boston Celtics
> NCAAF - Penn State, Notre Dame, and UConn
> ...


I get that your Dad may be a Boston native, so fair enough for him, but you either should of taken all his Boston teams, or all the New York teams, I mean seriously, how can someone support teams from both states with their rivalry?


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

dR1 said:


> I get that your Dad may be a Boston native, so fair enough for him, but you either should of taken all his Boston teams, or all the New York teams, I mean seriously, how can someone support teams from both states with their rivalry?


There is a simple answer for this. I DID take all of my dad's teams. When he was growing up (50s & 60s) the NY/Boston rivalry was non-existant in both basketball and football. He was a NY guy, but he didnt like the Knicks, and loved the Havlicek-led Celtics. Call him a frontrunner, whatever. The Knicks were terrible until 68, and by then he was already a Celtics fan.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Football - New York Giants
Basketball - New York Knicks
Baseball - New York Yankees
Hockey - Don't really follow it, but if I did it'd be the New York Rangers

I stay in a New York state of mind

College - Uconn (my school)





French_Savior said:


> Soccer : Olympique Lyonnais (france) New York Red Bulls (USA) Manchester City (England)
> Baseball : *Nex York Mets and the Yankees*


:no:



ColeStar said:


> I like that. People supporting team from way out of their home town always annoys me.


The only acceptable reasoning for me is if your city/town doesn't have a team or you're from overseas and pick an American team for whatever reason or your family has always rooted for that team. 



Mike J Cab00se said:


> Football: Giants and any team that is playing Dallas
> *
> I get this. I also pray for 0-16 seasons for all teams in the NFC East besides the giants.*
> 
> ...


----------



## rko25 (Feb 3, 2011)

my faves are leafs lol jays bils raps i know thay all suck


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

red sox
celtics and clippers
bruins
pats and ravens


college i like

UNC
Alabama
PSU
Ohio state


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Baseball: New York Mets
Football: New York Jets
Basketball: New York Knicks
Hockey: New York Islanders
College Football: Notre Dame Fighting Irish


----------



## UkWWEFan91 (Feb 7, 2011)

football- MANCHESTER UNITED and Celtic
Cricket- Lancashire
F1- Mclaren


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Football: Real Madrid
Cricket : Pakistan


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

AFL: West Coast Eagles
NRL: Melbourne Storm
Soccer: Man U
NHL: Ducks / Penguins


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Update:

Everton AND Celtic
Denver Broncos
Lotus Renault F1


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Mainly watch just basketball and football (I actually haven't watched wrestling in years).

NBA: Los Angeles Lakers
NCAA: Kansas Jayhawks
NFL: Oakland Raiders

I grew up in a football family and didn't have a team to root for in Kansas or Oklahoma. Thunder showed their faces too late, and the Kings had left Kansas City right after I was born.

I started rooting for the Lakers when Kobe was drafted and traded there, a week before Shaq signed. Didn't care how good they were or their potential...I was following Bryant before and through the draft process, and I was going to land where he did.

Most wonder why I'm not a KC Chiefs fan, though...can't stand them. There are too many annoying fans where I live, so I started rooting for their biggest rivals.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Football (soccer): Birmingham City
NHL: Philadelphia Flyers
Rugby Union: Moseley
Cricket: I don't follow cricket much but it would be Warwickshire
Formula 1: WilliamsF1

As you can see I support local teams with most sports. (Williams are a british team and are one of the closer ones)


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Football (American): Miami Dolphins 
NBA: Orlando Magic 
MLB: Florida Marlins 
College Football/Basketball: Florida Gators 
F1: Lewis Hamilton 
Soccer: Celtic & Birmingham


----------



## Richard Bangher (Jun 17, 2009)

American Football: Dallas Cowboys.
NBA: Seattle Supersonics (still real to me)
MLB: Atlanta Braves.
College Football: Virginia Tech Hokies.
College Basketball: Duke Blue Devils.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Soccer: Birmingham


I thought I was the only Birmingham fan on the forum, Villa fans seem to be outnumbering me here.

And I take it McLaren are the Formula 1 team if Lewis is your favourite driver. Out of drivers for me, its Button, Webber and Kobayashi.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> 1) I thought I was the only Birmingham fan on the forum, Villa fans seem to be outnumbering me here.
> 
> 2) And I take it McLaren are the Formula 1 team if Lewis is your favourite driver. Out of drivers for me, its Button, Webber and Kobayashi.


1) Same for me as an Evertonian amongst Liverpudlians
2) Kamui "Leroy Jenkins" Kobayashi ftw!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NFL: Dallas Cowboys
NBA: Miami Heat/Oklahoma City Thunder
MLB: Atlanta Braves
College Football: Alabama Crimson Tide
College Basketball: North Carolina Tar Heels


----------



## tjpeg44 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aussie Rules: Hawthorn Hawks, Box Hill Hawks
Soccer: West Ham United, Melbourne Victory, Seattle Sounders, Dundee United
NFL: Seattle Seahawks
NRL: Melbourne Storm
Rugby Union: Melbourne Rebels, Auckland
Basketball: Boston Celtics, Melbourne Tigers
MLB: Seattle Mariners
NHL: Colorado Avalanche
Cricket: Victorian Bushrangers, Chennai SuperKings


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

NFL: Cardinals (not as much as I used to be)
NBA: Suns
NCAA: UNLV
Hockey: Wranglers


----------



## shawnzz (Oct 23, 2010)

soccer man u


----------



## wordlifev (Feb 13, 2011)

Basketball: LA
soccer : fullham


----------



## SGGFX (Feb 15, 2011)

*Football (soccer):* Leeds United
*NHL:* Minnesota Vikings

Only sports that interest me really


----------



## Dolph_Ziggler (Jan 20, 2011)

Kansas City Crocodiles !


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

St George Illawara Dragons, Sydney Swans, Speed Blitz Blues, also in Surfing the Hurley team


----------



## exxch2352 (Feb 20, 2011)

pittsburg pirates


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Manchester United
New York Jets


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

SGGFX said:


> *Football (soccer):* Leeds United
> *NHL: Minnesota Vikings
> *
> Only sports that interest me really


The Vikings for the Stanley Cup!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Manchester United, AC Milan and Real Madrid.*


----------



## Leeleemu (Feb 28, 2011)

Football (Soccer): Leeds United
NFL: Green Bay Packers
F1: Ferrari
NHL: Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Football - Wolverhampton Wanderers, Real Madrid & Barcelona.


----------



## Cubstommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Baseball: Chicago Cubs (as you probably can tell by my user name), Pittsburgh Pirates, Cleveland Indians 

(American) Football: Pittsburgh Steelers, Oakland Raiders 

Basketball: San Antonio Spurs, Houston Rockets, Boston Celtics


----------



## dain45yl (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the nice information and the importance of the different sports .I really enjoy the each of the post discuss here.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Oakland Raiders!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

*What Sports Teams do you go for?*

Don't know if there is a thread like this already but anyway What Sports Teams do you go for? You can give a reason if you like why you go for them.

Mine are:

AFL (Aussie Rules Football): Essendon 
NFL: Dallas Cowboys 
NBA: Cleveland Cavaliers (Because I loved watching LeBron James, lost all respect for him now, but who cares we got Kyrie Irving now )
NHL: Washington Capitals 
MLB: Boston Red Socks (The name got me hooked)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

NFL: Minnesota Vikings (followed Randy Moss to the team since I grew up watching him in college)
NBA: Golden State Warriors (became my favorite to play in video games when all their bad contracts in like '03 made them the easiest team to build franchise mode around, Nelly years sucked me in)
MLB: Florida Marlins (since establishment, got lots of family there)
NHL: Pittsburgh Penguins (since '94, so no bandwagon here, through think and thin!)
College: Nevada Wolf Pack (alma matter)


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

Don't watch any other team sports other than football. 

Arsenal Football Club.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

Southampton Football Club and NY Jets


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

NFL: Carolina Panthers
NBA: Orlando Magic
MLB: Tampa Bay Rays
NCAA: Miami Hurricanes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

NFL: Colts
NBA:Lakers
NHL: Ducks


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

Sunderland Association Football Club, in England people will think you're weird for liking more than one team and more if its not your hometown team.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

EPL: Chelsea FC
La Liga: FC Barcelona
MLS: LA Galaxy
NBA: NY Knicks


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

NHL: Montreal Canadiens
MLB: Toronto Blue Jays (before, Expos and the Blue Jays)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

NBA - Boston Celtics
NFL - New England Patriots
NHL - Boston Bruins
MLB - Boston Red Sox
College Sports - Texas Longhorns


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*


----------



## cammyg97 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

My team is Celtic FC but my favourite team from the EPL is Liverpool.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

Wolverhampton Wanderers Football Club


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*



notorious_187 said:


> NBA - Boston Celtics
> NFL - New England Patriots
> NHL - Boston Bruins
> MLB - Boston Red Sox
> College Sports - Texas Longhorns


lol how can you possibly change your favorite team from the Yankees to the Red Sox in the matter of an hour? They are huge rivals and please don't tell me you support both.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

NFL: Denver Broncos
NHL: Detroit Red Wings
CFL: Winnipeg Blue Bombers
QMJHL: Moncton Wildcats
NBA: New York Knicks (Just started getting into this sport)


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

Major competitions - 

NRL: Newcastle Knights
AFL: Sydney Swans
Super 15: Crusaders
NFL: Dallas Cowboys
NHL: Vancouver Canucks
EPL: Chelsea


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

only makes sence to follow your local team ... thats the point of being a supporter


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*



JayJaynn2 said:


> only makes sence to follow your local team ... thats the point of being a supporter


not true. for example i am a celtics fan, yet i live in Los Angeles. i cant stand the lakers. especially kobe, gasol, bynum, artest, fisher. damn thats the whole team basically. any way i believe that your favorite team choses you. its kind of like a destiny thing 

with that being said here are my favorite teams:

NBA: Celtics
NFL: STL Rams
MLB: Red Sox
College: UCLA

thats it. dont care for hockey or club soccer.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

Everton
Denver Broncos
USMNT

I watch baseball and at times basketball but I don't actually follow any team.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*

Football - Manchester United


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol how can you possibly change your favorite team from the Yankees to the Red Sox in the matter of an hour? They are huge rivals and please don't tell me you support both.


I support both teams and I figured since I had the Red Sox in my sig, I'd change it and put them.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NBA: Lakers and Bulls
NFL: Green Bay Packers
EPL: Liverpool


----------



## timytroot13 (Jul 13, 2011)

My Favorite(Soccer) Team is Barcelona.. Recently this team Won Epl title..!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*



notorious_187 said:


> I support both teams and I figured since I had the Red Sox in my sig, I'd change it and put them.


How in the hell can you be a fan of your teams rival? makes no sense.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it only really makes sense if you're not from the country.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Valencia CF


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Liverpool and the New England Patriots.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

timytroot13 said:


> My Favorite(Soccer) Team is Barcelona.. Recently this team Won Epl title..!!


wut


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

timytroot13 said:


> My Favorite(Soccer) Team is Barcelona.. Recently this team Won Epl title..!!





King Kenny said:


> wut


This would never happen with a certain team, certain weather and certain time of the day around. I'll let Evo fill in the gaps.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rainy night in Stoke. No hope for ANY TEAM.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

NHL - Montreal Canadiens
NFL - Indianopolis Colts
MLB 
AL - Cleveland Indians
NL - Colorado Rockies
CFL - Montreal Alouettes 
QMJHL - Halifax Mooseheads


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*



EFC Bronco said:


> USMNT


I know England are bad but come on bro.

Newcastle United is my team. No interest in other sports here like Rugby, Cricket etc. Like watching Basketball but don't have a team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> wut


it's a bot kenny


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Southampton FC
Barcelona FC 
Liverpool FC


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

People supporting their rivals, regardless of where they are from is bewildering.

Gonna go support the totts now.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tigers
Lions
Red Wings
Pistons


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Football- Manchester United
Rugby Union- NSW Waratahs
Rugby League- Sea Eagles and Salford Reds
MMA- Caesar Gracie Jiu Jitsu (and loads other guys)
Cricket-Lancashire 
England National team for all sports TBF. 

American sports such as NFL, MLB, NBA, anything Colorado local so Broncos (NFL) Rockies (MLB) Nuggets (NBA) but i'm not a big fan of these at all.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*



Magsimus said:


> I know England are bad but come on bro.


Nothing to do with how good or bad they are, it's to do with England being a bunch of over-hyped, very over-rated individuals, they aren't a team, they couldn't give a shit about one another.

Besides, HOWARD, DONOVAN, DEMPSEY.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: What Sports Teams do you go for?*



EFC Bronco said:


> Nothing to do with how good or bad they are, it's to do with England being a bunch of over-hyped, very over-rated individuals, they aren't a team, they couldn't give a shit about one another.
> 
> Besides, HOWARD, DONOVAN, DEMPSEY.


so if england won the world cup in 2014 (yes i know its unlikely), are you saying you wouldnt celebrate?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, I wouldn't care one bit to be honest.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

@Bronco, you are English and wouldn't celebrate if England won the World Cup?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Football - Rangers Football Club! 
American Football - Seattle Seahawks!
Scotland.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Stringer said:


> @Bronco, you are English and wouldn't celebrate if England won the World Cup?


No. What's the point of celebrating the success of a team I don't like amongst the rest of the population who only pretend they like/give a shit about england 30 days out of every 4 years?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> In order....
> 
> *Diehard, my reason for existence:*
> 
> ...


one year later, still the same.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

~TKOK~ said:


> NFL- 49ers
> MLB-Giants
> NBA-Kings
> NCAAF- Cal Bears.


Same as last year.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

AFL: Essendon Bombers

NFL: Dallas Cowboys

NBA: Cleveland Cavaliers

NHL: Washington Capitals

MLB: Boston Red Socks


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

AFL: Essendon Bombers
NBA: LA Lakers
NFL: chicago Bears
NHL: Carolina Hurricanes
EPL: Arsenal
MLB: Philadelphia Phillies
Serie A: Inter Milan
Spanish La Liga: Sevilla FC
A-League: Melbourne Heart


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

@ Mikey - basketball over ARSENAL FC?

*Cries*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunderland tend to be my obvious first choice, hold a soft spot for Villa/Everton though, while Central Coast Mariners are the only foreign football team I care for.

Only American sport I always keep an eye out regularly for in America is hockey, where I love the Blackhawks

I look out for Sale Sharks and Boston Celtics too.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

EDIT: fuck, double post.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wait, someone outside of australia cares for an aleague team?

most of australia doesnt care for an aleague team.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I got that feeling at a couple games I went too, I was making more noise than half the so called fans

Enjoyed it though and still have a mariners shirt, so I tend to always see how they do


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Stringer said:


> @ Mikey - basketball over ARSENAL FC?
> 
> *Cries*


sorriez. but it'd be like a parent picking their favorite child out of 4. they're all very close to each other.


----------



## Burden (Jul 21, 2011)

I was born and raised in Pittsburgh and I'm a HUGE baseball fan. This season has been especially special (that sounded retarded) for me since the Buccos are finally starting to play some baseball after 18 years of sucking ass. If they could get some offense they may be able to break away in the Central and shock the world by making the playoffs. There pitching has been magnificent all season. Its been a real treat to watch.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Notre Dame, Fighting Irish RAWR!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

NBA: Los Angeles Lakers, Chicago Bulls

I only watch basketball so those are my only favorite sports teams


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NHL - Pittsburgh Penguins
NFL - Kansas City Chiefs
CFL - Saskatchewan Roughriders


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

NFL- Dallas Cowboys
NBA- Miami Heat (minus LeBron)
MLB- New York Yankees


----------



## AmyHHH (Jul 22, 2011)

_My Hometeam.. Queens Park Rangers.. Hopefully they do well and stay up in the Premier League this season!_


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I watch a ton of football/American football. These are the only teams I root for, along with whoever is playing City, Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal etc. and Patriots and Dolphins.

Watch loads of sports, but wouldn't follow any teams passionately.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Manchester United


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Rangers Football Club 
Seattle Seahwaks


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Rroshan (Jul 19, 2011)

Arsenal


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I support Manchester United and no team comes close to them to me.

Other teams I'm fond of: West Ham, Barcelona and Cardiff/Swansea(Being from Wales)


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

POD said:


> I support *Manchester United* and no team comes close to them to me.
> 
> Other teams I'm fond of: *West Ham*, *Barcelona* and Cardiff/Swansea(Being from Wales)


3 teams I have a severe hatred of :side:

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I sort of like and hate West Ham at the same time. I always seem to hate their managers and owners though, but I like their fans and the teams commitment to bringing through youngsters and playing football in the right way (well when Allardyce and Curbishley aren't in charge).


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

MLB: Arizona Diamondbacks/Tampa Bay Rays
NBA: Miami Heat 
NFL:Baltimore Ravens 
NHL: (Somewhat) Proud supporter of the biggest chokers in NHL history, the San Jose Sharks :no:
WNBA: Minnesota Lynx

There's a ton of other teams I like in the NBA, NFL, and NHL, but those teams above are at the top of my list.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

NFL:








NBA:








MLB:








NHL:








Soccer: Galatasaray S.K.














Beşiktaş J.K.


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

NFL: Colts
Rugby: Newcastle Falcons
Football: Arsenal


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

99FELONIEZ said:


> Soccer: Galatasaray S.K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What's wrong with Galatasaray?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bananas said:


> What's wrong with Galatasaray?


i dont see how you could support rivals, they are even from the same city, you even get trouble between their fans when they play


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

NRL: South Sydney Rabbitohs
EPL: Everton
International Soccer/Football: Australia
Motorsport: Ford (Australia) and Red Bull Racing.
AFL: Cartlon
Superugby: NSW Warratahs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah, I didn't see he had Besiktas too. I thought you might have been one of those people that hold a grudge against Galatasaray for the two Leeds fans that died on an away trip there.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Scrubs said:


> NRL: South Sydney Rabbitohs
> *EPL: Everton*
> International Soccer/Football: Australia
> Motorsport: Ford (Australia) and Red Bull Racing.
> ...


What is this I don't even? Another Everton fan!?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> i dont see how you could support rivals, they are even from the same city, you even get trouble between their fans when they play


because he's american


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Football (soccer :/)- Chelsea, and no other team comes close to be fair. Though in different divisions/leagues I will root for Cardiff and Juventus.

Cricket: Glamorgan

Rugby: Bath

American Football: Baltimore Ravens

Formula 1: Ferrari


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

Leicester City Football Club

Born and raised in Leicester supported the club my whole life. Our owners have thrown a ridiculous amount of money at the team this season and their is no reason we shouldn't be playing in the Premier League next season.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

NHL - Montreal Canadiens
NBA - Los Angeles Lakers
NFL - Minnesota Vikings
MLB - Don't really have a team but if the Yankees can kick Red Sox ass I will cheer.


----------

